# 72 hours darkness before harvest



## NobodyNunya (Sep 3, 2009)

I have searched for over 30 minutes for an answer to my question but havent found any yet. I am ready to harvest 2 plants after 13 weeks of flowering. I want to put them in a closet for 72 hours of total darkness. I am wanting to know if I should water them before I do this or should I put them away somewhat dry (5 days since their 4th flush)? Thanks for your help.


----------



## TheGreenBiologist (Sep 3, 2009)

I would make sure they get dry during the 72 hours. Don't let em die in there, but don't send them in drowned. That way your drying time will be cut-down by a day or two. Which means you can sample a day or two earlier


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 3, 2009)

Normal watering up until the 72 hours of darkness is fine but don&#8217;t soak them right before putting them into 72-hours of darkness. Also you should not give the plants any water during the 72-hour period of darkness.


----------



## canadianchronic (Sep 3, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> Normal watering up until the 72 hours of darkness is fine but dont soak them right before putting them into 72-hours of darkness. Also you should not give the plants any water during the 72-hour period of darkness.


 what about the 72 hour period of darkness??
hahaha, just playin' .... im high.


----------



## usuf (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't even bother with the "darkness" period and my buds are potent as fuck. I'm pretty sure its strain that matters when it comes to that. 5-7 days without watering should be alright if they are a decent size.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 30, 2009)

If you remember, I harvested a couple lower buds of the gigabud plant, and left the rest of the plant to sit in darkness for 72 hours before final harvest?

Well after sampling both... I find no discernable difference in potency, between the samples taken before the 72 hours of darkness and the buds I harvested 3 days earlier. 

Trichomes act as sunblock for the plants to protect from UV radiation and heat, so it does make sense to harvest before lights on - because light and heat also degrade the THC stored in the trichomes, but as far as I can tell, allowing the plants to sit in 72 hours of darkness - as a means of increasing potency (a rumored 30% increase) is nothing more than urban legend.


----------



## kingmurda (Oct 13, 2009)

if you are going to do it give 24hrs of lights before you harvest,takes the nitrogen out


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 13, 2009)

kingmurda said:


> if you are going to do it give 24hrs of lights before you harvest,takes the nitrogen out


Wow, ive never heard that before.. Where ru getting that info? Id love to know if it is true..


----------



## Rjstoner (Dec 9, 2011)

kingmurda said:


> if you are going to do it give 24hrs of lights before you harvest,takes the nitrogen out


 anyone else heard of this???!!!???


----------



## Illegal Smile (Dec 9, 2011)

It's amazing how many legends and folk wisdom there is on this stuff.

When you hear about these tricks, ask for an explanation of exactly how the plant does something different.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 9, 2011)

a wise man wrote this...
"The Stichting Institute of Medical marijuana (SIMM), the first company to sell marijuana through the pharmacies of Holland, has been investigating the medical possibilities of cannabis, together with TNO laboratories and the University of Leiden.

One of their discoveries has been that to keep the ripe plants in the dark before harvesting could increase their potency.SIMM&#8217;s growers separated a crop of mature plants, harvested half of them and kept the other half in absolute darkness for 72 hours* before cutting and drying. Analysis of the resulting dried buds showed that some varieties had seen an increase of THC of up to 30%, while CBD and CBN remained the same."* 

...so i would follow wise man's advice. What's up BT?


----------



## rabidnz (Dec 11, 2011)

the above paragraph is all I have ever found on this study. I have never seen any side by side testing to demonstrate this theory. I have tried it many times and have not been able to visibly or mentally discern a difference between the blackedout plants and the ones which were cut after the usual 12 hour dark period. I cannot test thc concentration, but after 15 years, my brain CAN detect overall cannabis potency, and I can pretty safely say no difference has been made with my particular strain. Would love to see some side by side results from those who swear by it as for me it actually equates to a longer dry time and more time before i can sample!! I mean, it adds 2-3 days to the arrival time of dry bud, while only speeding it up maybe one day, due to the moisture starvation, which can be performed on a plant harvested right out of the lights as well, giving ready bud in 3 days!
Depends how much time you got on your hands and how much bud you have spare.


----------



## Illegal Smile (Dec 12, 2011)

water them, don't water them, 72 hrs dark, 24 hrs light

bullshit - none of it will matter

at this stage it's just internal plant metabolism going on


----------



## KushDog (Dec 12, 2011)

the plants will not use the water in the dark cycle, so make sure they arent soaked before putting them in the dark. 

I have found in my own experance that harvesting during the dark time makes for better tasting buds than if you harvest in the light. Some will argure but I THINK it is better tp harvest in the dark, I put my girls in the dark for 2 days before harvest. make sure you have ventaltion in the closet to prevent mold.


----------



## elduece (Dec 12, 2011)

KushDog said:


> the plants will not use the water in the dark cycle, so make sure they arent soaked before putting them in the dark.
> 
> I have found in my own experance that harvesting during the dark time makes for better tasting buds than if you harvest in the light. Some will argure but I THINK it is better tp harvest in the dark, I put my girls in the dark for 2 days before harvest. make sure you have ventaltion in the closet to prevent mold.


I always harvest, trim and hang under green light after 72 hrs dark. Ventilation is key for mold/mildew prevention. I agree, buds always tasted better that way.


----------

